# Bottled propane gas in Spain



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi

We are planning a trip down through France to Spain in the New Year and wonder if there is an update to the previous advice given on this forum in 2008 as to obtaining bottled propane in Spain. 

We have 2 x 13 Kgs of UK gas and I suspect that this would last us during warmer months but maybe not in the winter. I have an adaptor to connect French cylinders and so I could dump (sorry - leave in a secure and safe environment to enable collection on our return!) a part used UK one and buy a fresh French one as we cross into Spain and then hope that the two would last us.

As my wife is a car boot fan I guess that she will need no encouragement to visit some on the excuse of looking for empty bottles!!

Any advice gratefully received...

HyFy


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

You don't say how long you are going for and whether wild camping or not, however, we use 2 x 6kg of Calor and I carry an emergency camping gaz cylinder (blue) and regulator, that stuff is easily available abroad. We are happy with that for up to 9 weeks in the Summer and 4 Winter. Depends on how much EHU you expect to find I suppose.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

We found that the 13kg calor gas lasts us about 2 weeks with fridge on all the time and not using elec hook up. So we have 2 on the van, then when they are empty change to camping gas, it is a lot cheaper over there than here and it lasts about a week, and available from a lot of places including carafore


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You can buy a Repsol bottle in the south of France then use and exchange it in Spain and Portugal. Not cheap but is an easy way to get a bottle.

Andy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I picked up an empty Repsol gas cylinder at the local roadside car boot sale in Spain for 9euro & just took it to a garage & exchanged it for a full one & a new regulator from one of the chinese equivalent of our cheap or pound shops


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

As mentioned above.. Once in Spain. you can normally obtain an empty Repsol or Cepsa gas bottle at boot sales, campsite notice boards etc.. Also if you are on Facebook it's surprising how many local for sale sites there are..
Re-fills are approx €16 ish... Regulators at supermarkets etc or go to one of the "Chinese" bazar type shop where you can get one for about €9 plus the rubber pipe etc...
Depending on your van you then can either feed it in via the outdoor BBQ point or make other connections,, There's always a way, if you spot someone in a motorhome on a campsite with a Spanish bottle outside the van just ask them...


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Just a small point but the gas you will buy in Sain will probably be Butane ( Butano) and not propane as although it is available Butane is more popular.


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Thanks*

Are there the same issues with obtaining bottles of propane? Not that it makes a lot of difference (propane is hotter I understand...)

HyFy

PS I will come back to the other replies when I "have my ducks in a row"


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Thanks*



HyFy said:


> Are there the same issues with obtaining bottles of propane? Not that it makes a lot of difference (propane is hotter I understand...)
> 
> HyFy
> 
> PS I will come back to the other replies when I "have my ducks in a row"


As I said In my experience you will see more Butane than Propane on sale in Spain.
Butane burns hotter but Propane is better in very cold weather.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Thanks*



BrianJP said:


> HyFy said:
> 
> 
> > Are there the same issues with obtaining bottles of propane? Not that it makes a lot of difference (propane is hotter I understand...)
> ...


I've never had any problem buying Propane in Spain, it was certainly easily available last March when we left.

Mike


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If you are in Spain >CEPSA< is widely available in either Butano (Butane) or Propano (Propane) from most garages and it is non contracto (Not on contract) with no deposit on the cylinder.. The regulators can be bought in most hardware stores or large super markets or even the gas outlet you purchase from.

ray.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Thanks*



MikeCo said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > HyFy said:
> ...


I guess I depends where you are in Spain.
Where I live when I am in Spain I use two Brands Repsol and Galp and although I do know where I could get Propano ,the Filling stations and other other shops that sell gas in a wide area only seem to sell Butano


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Thanks*



BrianJP said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > BrianJP said:
> ...


My experience is limited to a couple of campsites so your information is probably better than mine. I have a Cepsa and a Repsol in the caravan at the moment, one is empty though so will be looking to exchange it when we go at the end of November.

Mike


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Thanks*

We may be there for more than 4 weeks and won't necessarily use electricity supplies. As we pass down through France we are not expecting to find any serviced aires functioning and so will have used a fair amount of UK propane before reaching the Spanish border.

I think that all of your hints are useful but I understand from an earlier forum that a "free flow connector"is available in Spain - so that I can connect directly into my "Drive Safe Regulator" system.

I can hear people saying, "But why do you need to run your gas while driving?" When we lived in France we had temperatures down to minus 20 deg C. and the last time we passed through Barcelona there was a foot of snow on the ground!!! I still have the scars in the roof paintwork from snow laden palms cutting into the paint!!!

Seriously I would prefer to be able to connect bottles directly into the plumbed-in regulator in the locker if at all possible and I don't have a locker in the van to carry spare bottles.

Thanks for your advice. It's really useful.

HyFy


----------

